# ipod nano - iTunes8Setup[1].exe is not a valid Win32 application



## nancy_28 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got the new ipod nano. I went to the apple website and tried to download itunes 8 and got the message that it is not a valid Win32 application. I then downloaded itunes v7 which installed perfectly except my ipod is not compatible with that version....go figure.

I went to the apple website for troubleshooting solutions...they said uninstall itunes, delete browser history, turn off pop-up blocker, run windows install cleanup. I did everything they told me to. I got nowhere. I even tried to download it frrom other sites since it worked for other users.

I have all of the updates for Windows XP that are needed. Is there anything else that I could possibly be missing that would help me download the new version of itunes. I've been driving my self crazy for the past couple of days with this.

Thanks!!


----------



## skylar3 (Jan 3, 2008)

I too recently bought an ipod nano 4gb and i am having problems making it work. 

i have windows xp and like you i too downloaded the latest itunes version so that i can start using my ipod but my ipod doesn't sync with this latest version of itunes. so i uninstalled this itunes and downloaded and installed an earlier 8.0 version but then it now gives me the error of library file already there from previous version and cant read it.

pls help me start my ipod!!

help very much appreciated

thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you make sure that the iTunes you downloaded is the Windows version and not the Mac version? It will download the iTunes that matches the platform you are using when you click the download button. I use it with Win XP Pro SP3 without any issues. When you download it, it should also include the Apple Software Updater. If you can find it in the start menu, run that and it should give you the option to install iTunes as well.

@both, this is not a Mac issues, so it should of gone in the Windows XP forums, or the gadgets forum.
@skylar3, you need to open a new thread, as you problem is a different one all together. You must have a different problem than you think, as iTunes 8 works with all iPods. Apple has not dropped any iPod model from iTunes yet. So if it does not work with your iPod, we need you to tell us what is happening so we know what you need to do.


----------

